# Need Help ASAP - Firemouth with fungus?



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if this looks like a mouth fungus or just a little injury? If it is fungus, would it be good to put this fish into a 10 gallon I have with some mollies that has a decent amount of salt in it? Thanks.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

#2/3


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

#3/3


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK Don't add it to other fish - it may pass on any desieses and then you have 2 tanks to treat.

To be honest I cant even see your fish in those pics, but if it is fungus you can medicate for good results, or you can do the salt thing - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, or you can even do salt & medication.
Fungus is really easy to spot - it looks like cotton wool growths on the fish


----------

